# How much exercise do you give your dogs?



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

I was taking my two Cavalier King Charles out for a walk earlier like normal and bumped into a woman that has two amazing Rottweilers and we got talking as I see her quite often. She said something about I walk my dogs a lot and I just casually said I am not a fan of walking only on the lead. She seemed to take this as an insult and that I was calling her lazy and not giving her dogs enough exercise (which I wasnt) but she said she walks her dogs 3 times a day for a mile then I could tell she was annoyed and she smiled and walked away.

We have always been lucky and have lived about 2 mins away from farmers fields or large parks/woodlands, so we have always walked our dogs off the lead. More recently I walk the dogs once a day for about an hour and its off the lead and they run round in circles and chase rabbits, birds and squirrels the entire time and you can tell they love every minute of it, I got an app that says I walk about 2-3 miles so they must be covering 2-3 times that distance. They then come home and just pass out the entire day. Now when I have walked them on the lead they are ready to go again 10 mins after coming home, so I would need to walk them for miles just to wear them out which is why I never like to walk them on the lead. But I will often walk past people in the fields that walk their dogs only on the lead even when in a secure field and they just say they prefer to have them on the lead which again I dont understand.

Sorry for the long winded story:blush:

But how much exercise do you actually give your dogs, I know it depends on breed but in general.


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

Heres my 2 boys, Charlie (Little) could walk and run all day and George (big) is as lazy as me, I try to do mile every day with them. 



And here's me and Charlie looking cool.


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

It does depend on breed, we had a Dane and she was mainly walked on the lead she was allowed to bound around a little as a puppy but only briefly and she lived to a very good age for a Dane.

A lot of people seem to think you can't over exercise some breeds or infact puppies which is one of the worst mistakes as they are developing, it can set in all kinds of problems in later life.

Take my greyhound for instance, you let him off the lead and as a younger dog he would do a sprint along one stretch then come back and happily walk behind you quite sedately, if something caught his eye he would chase however he has always had an issue with one front elbow and this would lead to pain. 
So we started controlling his walks and we have managed to stop the problem from getting worse, he is in good shape for a dog of his age.

I think to be honest she may have been more annoyed at you saying you walked your dogs off lead than how much exercise she gives hers. Not everyone is a fan especially when you have a breed most people consider a threat and you really have little choice.


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

kingkelly said:


> I think to be honest she may have been more annoyed at you saying you walked your dogs off lead than how much exercise she gives hers. Not everyone is a fan especially when you have a breed most people consider a threat and you really have little choice.


Could well be that. The only time George my Rottweiler is of lead is when I'm in the middle of salusbury plain with no one in sight. NOT because he's a big dangerous Rottweiler (he's not,he's the biggest softy ever and has instant drop and call back) but simply becouse in general people are stupid and believe what they read in papers and are constantly expecting him to rip there throats out as that's what the Media portray the breed to do.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Answered on another thread:

We have three French Bulldogs and despite being advised to keep exercise to a minimum our typical routine is:

15 minutes walk in the morning, 15 minutes at lunch time and 1 hour in the evening - our walk usually ends in a field where my dogs enjoy a good 20-30 minutes worth of playing fetch with a tennis ball and generally just goofing around. 

At the weekend, (especially in this good weather) they usually spend the day in the garden or we go to the beach or park.


----------



## Campbell89 (Nov 14, 2012)

I've got a pug, he gets 10-15 mins in the morning before work and then 45mins to an hour at night, we always walk 5km at night though so the time just depends on the pace. 

I had a golden retriever when I was growing up and he didn't want walking as much as the pug does! The pug can go for hours and hours. We'll do 5km and he'll want to go back out within half an hour where as the golden would do 5km and need a day of R&R!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine gets a 3 mile walk in thd mornings, and again if not a bit further in the evenings, she isnt let off lead as her recall is shocking (partly due to her breed )and shes attracted to the not so nice dogs, but i hsve a 70ft lead shes walked on so she can still have a run.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm rubbish with estimating things, so I'm not going to give a mileage, lol:
Depending on how Trigger is with his hips and back, they get walked together or separate.
If together it's usually in the morning (school run and round the estate), in the afternoon and at night. If separate, Trigger gets the run as above, but usually off lead most of the time. If he's in good condition, we also walk around the local golf course, but that's usually as far as he manages these days before getting stiff.
Storm on her own gets longer walks through the local woods, along the Clyde and over the bridge. She's also on the long lead, where I can't let her off and usually comes on day trips, where possible. 
If I don't manage long walks (my sciatica is sometimes flaring up and my husband is in pain most of his days due to an unhealed injury/nerve damage), they get garden/house exercises like ball games and sniffer play.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm quite surprised at how little some people walk their dogs!

My parents have a Pug x cavalier king Charles, he needs at least 2 hours of walking a day otherwise he is a massive pain, but he is an all or nothing dog - so if he isn't running around, he is asleep! He is a nightmare on the lead so is on lead near roads but off lead for most of his walk. He also does dog agility 3-4 times a week, and enjoys going kayaking (he rides on and swims beside) so he is a very fit little man! 

Why/how do you over exercise dogs - I'm finding walking my puppy hard to keep walks short enough, but we could go out for 30 mins, then she might sleep for 15 mins before running around like a nut bag again - whats the difference between being a nut bag off the lead in a field, and being a nutbag off the lead in my lounge?!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine gets playtime in the garden as well as her walks, either.me or my son is always out playing ball or tug of war with her, its just the general walks thst are 3 odd mikes twice a day. Mine also has playdates a few times a week as well.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I really didn't mean my last statement as a dig at anyone! (and hope nobody took it that way) I just feel like a 15 min walk isn't worth putting your shoes on for - yet some people I know never seem to walk their dog more than 10-15 mins. My parents dog is kind of a rescue (long story), he used to get walked to the park, he went to the toilet, was then walked home and put back in the conservatory. He was like a barrel on legs and our first weekend with him I took him on a nice, steady 5ish mile walk around a lake and he could hardly manage to get round - now he would do that 3-4 times and have energy to spare, he is better behaved, more attentive and more affectionate - its amazing the difference.


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

We try to give Murphy at least an hour a day all together, but we got three miles done on Easter Sunday as a one off with a bit of off leash exercise in an enclosed area (he's extremely particular with his recall - we're working on it). He's a Dogue de Bordeaux and would be happy with literally a walk round the block but he's very people orientated so we try to do that as little as possible. I really do love Cavaliers though, luckily I've never met one that wasn't nice.


----------



## Campbell89 (Nov 14, 2012)

My pug only gets 15 mins in the morning literally so he can use it as a toilet break before we go to work and so he gets a bit if change of scenery from the garden. In the evening he's fine with his long walks. Did 7km with him last night and he was struggling near the end so going to stick to 5km most days as had to be carried for the last 500m but as soon as we got home he was still really giddy. 

I think it depends on the dogs temperament tbh. Some dogs will always be giddy in the house regardless of the amount of exercise. 

I don't think it would be healthy in the long term to walk a dog to the point of exhaustion. Especially a flat faced breed like I have. 

Also, if the dogs healthy, not over/under weight and is still getting exercised each day then I think you're at a good balance.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

clumsyoaf said:


> Why/how do you over exercise dogs - I'm finding walking my puppy hard to keep walks short enough, but we could go out for 30 mins, then she might sleep for 15 mins before running around like a nut bag again - whats the difference between being a nut bag off the lead in a field, and being a nutbag off the lead in my lounge?!


I'm a firm believer in restricting 'forced' exercise in puppies until the growth platelets close, as it can cause joint damage in later life. The difference is that if the puppy is being a nutbag in your lounge by her own choice and without stimulation from you, then when she's tired she'll stop. If she's being a nutbag off the lead in a field, she might be ready to stop while out, but will still have to walk home, ergo 'forced exercise'. That's an extreme example cos your field could be outside your front door, but you get my meaning?

this is an x-ray of a 2 week old Great Dane - look at the amount of growing those bones have got to do and in a Great Dane that will be a minimum of 18 months (probably more) before the growth platelets will close.



I got my GSD at 11 months and stuck to the 5 minutes per month rule, so he got a 15 minute walk in the morning, 15 last thing at night and 25 in the middle of the day.

Now his exercise regime varies, depending on our routine. So some days he'll do longer walks than others.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

My three get three walks, morning 2 hours off lead play.
20mins toilet break in the afternoon and same again at night.
Daily, on the odd day they're out all day with me.

I find it quite sad how people only walk their dogs around the block 10-15 minutes or less..you can tell which dogs don't get enough exercise or are limited to the same four walled garden, they are the ones that are destructive in the home, whiners, barkers and the ones that lunge when you pass by the garden or them, these dogs are simply frustrated and it pains me to see it and hear it, A tired dog is a happy dog, they crave exercise they need mental and physical stimulation not a 10 min walk, of course for pups exercise needs to be limited but when a dog is physically mature 18 month+ sometimes more for larger breeds (you should know this when you choose the breed) there is no excuse why your dog shouldn't come home panting, tired and sleep for an hour before food. This is natural to them, good bit of exercise gets and keeps all their organs and muscles in check.
Why i find some of these breeds (who can't breath/over heat) so disturbing, its so unnatural not being able keep up with the next dog or even be "a dog" for very long before tongues start to turn blue and eyes start to bulge (jog on the spot for a few minutes, block your nose and mouth and try to catch your breath via a straw), thats the panic they go through every time, So sad to see. 

As for people who can't physically stimulate their puppies (too much) for fear of damage, mental stimulation can tire them just as much if he has behavioural problems.

Don't have time to mentally or physically stimulate your pet..dog/rabbit/bird even a hamster then you shouldn't get one.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

my little chihuahua/papillon goes with hubby to get the papers in the mornings which is about 1mile and then goes out several times a day as I don't work, he comes everywhere with us at the weekends and as his weight is stable gets about the ok amount for him. He's been up snowdon before and when we go out on the bikes, usually cycle paths he'll run a while then have a ride in his basket, I think he's fairly fit, our weekends always in involve a long walk and a few hours around the local carboot, which he loves. He gets excited when we get near and I think he knows he always meets other dogs, he only gets picked up if its to crowded, Milo usually has the pick of a toy when he spends his 'pocket money', sorry but he's very spolit. Milo loves it when he gets to see my son's dog and they race around for ages and love going on walks together, he knows when Sammy is comming to stay.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

annsimpson1 said:


> my little chihuahua/papillon goes with hubby to get the papers in the mornings which is about 1mile and then goes out several times a day as I don't work, he comes everywhere with us at the weekends and as his weight is stable gets about the ok amount for him. He's been up snowdon before and when we go out on the bikes, usually cycle paths he'll run a while then have a ride in his basket, I think he's fairly fit, our weekends always in involve a long walk and a few hours around the local carboot, which he loves. He gets excited when we get near and I think he knows he always meets other dogs, he only gets picked up if its to crowded, Milo usually has the pick of a toy when he spends his 'pocket money', sorry but he's very spolit. Milo loves it when he gets to see my son's dog and they race around for ages and love going on walks together, he knows when Sammy is comming to stay.


Its nice to hear your toy breed gets walks and even runs and gets to be a dog, almost all toys i know of are carried everywhere, don't get to socialize with other dogs at all. as a result they usually end up snappy and aggressive.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Milo has always been treated as any normal dog, he gets on with others whether they are small or big, isn't frightened and doesn't bite or snap, he will stand up for himself and has respect for bigger dogs if they don't look friendly. As for people and children well we've never met anyone that he doesn't like or them him, when ever we go anywhere everyone has to say hello and he has doggy friends at the market we go to, one would be a girlfriend if he hadn't been nuetered. His bike basket is simply that our rides are often 20miles or so and he can only manage a mile or two when we ride slow or walk, he stays with the bikes and is no trouble, all in all he's our best friend and very much part of the family, here he is looking very snooty and proud


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I love it when people treat toy dogs like real dogs. I have a yorkie x toy poodle, she is 14 weeks and is treated the same as any "proper" dog. She walks, she meets dogs, people, been on a boat, met (and didn't think much of) goats. In fact she has already had a better all around socialisation than my brothers collie puppy (about 6 or 7 months old now) mine is bolder, braver, quieter and MUCH friendlier...and his mrs is supposedly a dog training expert... Yep his can do more tricks, but I'd rather have a nice dog that doesn't bite than one that twirls... 

The down side to having a mini dog is everyone says how cute she is, scoops her up and doesn't put her down - she has 4 legs, she can use them!


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

milo's only prob is his long hair, he collects leaves,sticks etc in his tail, any mud or water gets sucked up onto his tum, he gets his ruff hair in his mouth and it gets dinner in it, gets knots under his arms and between his legs and take ages to dry, I think he has 'bad hair days'.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

He's a wee cutie :flrt:. Not usually a small dog person, but there's something about Papillons and long haired Chis, that's very nice.


----------



## Campbell89 (Nov 14, 2012)

clumsyoaf said:


> The down side to having a mini dog is everyone says how cute she is, scoops her up and doesn't put her down - she has 4 legs, she can use them!


It annoys me when people try to pick my pug up. I've put a ban on him being picked up anywhere except in the house!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Unfortunately as the owner of a GSD and doing a lot of GSD group walks, I see little dogs being picked up all the time - as soon as the owners see the dogs, they're scooping them up. Even when the dog is showing it wants to join in, they won't let it - so sad.

A while ago we were walking on a beach - about 15+ dogs, a Labrador, Tibetan Spaniel, lurcher and the rest GSDs when this tiny wee 12 week old Yorkshire Terrier pup came rushing over into the middle of the pack desperate to be friends. All our dogs greeted him without any aggression (even mine who is less dog aggressive than he used to be on lead, but off lead in a pack shows no aggression to other dogs) and his owner was fine. that's a dog that is going to grow up well balanced and be treated like a dog.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Someone gave me a massive lecture last night about not letting my dog off the lead in case someone steals her - as she doesn't go more than a few feet from me I'm pretty sure the risk is the same if I have hold of her lead or not if they really want her!


----------



## ladyl (Apr 4, 2015)

My two get 20-30 mins a day - but they're old greyhounds, and long daily walks sets off Potato's arthritis. Potato will run off-lead a little, but Steeve isn't allowed off because he's got some weird issues from his racing days. We'll do longer walks at weekends and when I've got the energy - but Potato gets cranky if she's away from her bed more than an hour.


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Beckett is a border collie and he has hip dysplasia and he gets 1/2 hour lead exercise in the morning, 1/2 hour in the afternoon and about 1 hour in the evening and once a week I let him off the lead for 1/2 hour on grass if there is no dogs about can't chance some dog hurting his hips and I personally wish I could give him more because you can tell he's frustrated with the lack of off lead exercise he now pulls on the lead and he can be destructive, my old collie used to be off the lead more than on and I had no issues with him and it makes me angry that people in my area just put their dogs in their gardens or give 15 mins lead exercise around the block and then they come in my pet shop wanting some miracle cure for the behaviour problems due to lack of exercise


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think a lot of people think walking the dog is the only way to tire them properly, especially working breeds.
I have a Vizsla and can walk him varying amounts of times because I vary his 'exercise' from physical to mental. Some days I'll just go out into a busy field, sit in the middle with him and make him just watch everything go by, do some focusing training, counter conditioning etc. 30 mins to 1 hour and he's knackered where if I just walk or throw a ball he'll go for 3 hours easily before he goes home and actually relaxes.
People have forgotten the importance of mental stimulation and just want to know the maximum/minimum they should exercise their dog.

You can have a puppy out all day if you want as long as it's taught to rest and offer calm behaviors at appropriate intervals.

It's not just about tiring them out either, if you're teaching your dogs calm behavior while looking at stimuli etc it makes it easier to train out any problems you have as the ground work is already. Obviously adults who are stable won't need this but it still tires them out much faster than physical exercise does and it's kinder on the body.

A lot of people are now scared to let dogs off lead because of all the reports of dog knapping etc or because other dogs can be a danger to them if they run up to say hi. As someone who does CC with my dog I can tell you now, uncontrolled dogs are a problem I face on a daily basis and it's very annoying but I don't expect everyone to have their dog on a lead. I do expect you to lead your dog if you see my dog is leaded though because there's usually a reason.


----------

